# AEW Rampage 9/24 Official Discussion Thread: Grand Slam Night II - Punk's 1st TV Match in 7 Years!



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Might as well get this one going too 

Expecting Sammy Guevara vs Miro to possibly be added.

@Firefromthegods
@Emmanuelle


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Good card albeit a bit too heavy on tag matches.

Dynamite will be the show of the week no doubt in my mind. But expect Rampage to pull of some surprises.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoping for

Punk outsmarts and pins Hobbs
Archer pins Eddie
Jungle Boy upsets Adam Cole
Ethan Page pins Jericho
Santana beats Butcher
Ford beat Anna Jay

Prediction
Punk
Moxley wins
Elite
Men of The Year (they're really buried if they lose this too)
Babyfaces for the 8 man
Anna beats Ford and moves up in the rankings


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

No way is Eddie eating a pin in New York - unless he begs TK to take it


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Hang on, when did they move the Moxley tag to night 2?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I remember an Eddie Kingston promo like 10 years ago when he had a match in Ring of Honor against Chris Hero. The match was taking place at the Manhattan Center and the gist of the promo was that Kingston knew he was never going to have a big match at Madison Square Garden and this was going to be as big as it ever got for him. He concluded with saying that Hero would have to kill him to beat him because this was his Wrestlemania and he wouldn't go quietly.

Very cool that Kingston now has a match in New York City in front of a bigger crowd than MSG can hold.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lights Out match is going to be sick. Really 2 hardcore legends in Mox/Suzuki, and Archer/Kingston should be able to hold their own.

That is the match I’m most looking forward to.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

FITZ said:


> I remember an Eddie Kingston promo like 10 years ago when he had a match in Ring of Honor against Chris Hero. The match was taking place at the Manhattan Center and the gist of the promo was that Kingston knew he was never going to have a big match at Madison Square Garden and this was going to be as big as it ever got for him. He concluded with saying that Hero would have to kill him to beat him because this was his Wrestlemania and he wouldn't go quietly.
> 
> Very cool that Kingston now has a match in New York City in front of a bigger crowd than MSG can hold.


That’s so cool


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Over 10 fucking years later and look at him now!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Punk vs Hobbs should be fun, will watch Ford vs Jay too. Don't care about the rest.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

FITZ said:


> Over 10 fucking years later and look at him now!


For people who say he's out of shape... He's IN shape for Eddie Kingston for sure.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I've checked the spoilers for the show, doesn't look too bad.


----------



## -You Can't See Me- (Sep 20, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I've checked the spoilers for the show, doesn't look too bad.


Agree, doesn't look as good as night 1 though.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

6 matches scheduled is a lot, I hope everyone gets enough time. I really enjoyed Dynamite, but after Omega/Danielson the rest of the matches were just fine. Really looking forward to Mox/Kingston vs Suzuki/Archer and the Superkliq and Punk matches.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pretty heavy on the tag matches for Grand Slam Night II, but should still turn out being a very good show. The Arthur Ashe crowd really got hooked up. They just got 5 hours straight of great content including Elevation.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Spoiler: Managed to avoid all spoilers except for the incredibly important news that...



Punk is back in trunks.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Without giving spoilers - anyone know if it was a good show?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DaveRA said:


> Without giving spoilers - anyone know if it was a good show?


i heard it had a lot of buzz - but not checking out spoilers


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I’m taking mushrooms and watching SD and AEW between 2-6 am tonight, so I genuinely hope they deliver. 😂


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I like the card on paper. Hoping the matches come reasonably close to delivering. I wonder if this is a test to see if Rampage should go to two hours as well (which, to be honest, I don't think is really necessary).


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

DaveRA said:


> Without giving spoilers - anyone know if it was a good show?


I've managed to avoid spoilers except one match (there are some real dicks on Twitter), but heard Punk vs. Hobbs is really good and Punk looks better in the ring.

Anyway...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309455293806522368


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Anyway...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309455293806522368


RAMMMPAAAAAAGGGEEEEE!

I am curious on the CM Punk vs. Hobbs match. Plus Penelope vs. Anna. Mox and Kingston vs. Archer and Suzuki will probably be crazy.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh yeah this show is 2 hours tonight...

The TSN feed is saying part 1, so hopefully I'm not getting cut off halfway


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fite has it down as starting at 5am today? So in the US it's not on until 12am eastern?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Fite has it down as starting at 5am today? So in the US it's not on until 12am eastern?


There are 2 different links.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

CM f'n Punk!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Are Punk's inner thigh tattoos new? Hopefully we get at least 2 threads about them.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Punk back to his old gear.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I like Punk better in trunks.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Trophies said:


> Punk back to his old gear.


I'm pretty sure these are the same trunks he wore at All Out. Just not wearing the pants


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Geeee said:


> I'm pretty sure these are the same trunks he wore at All Out. Just not wearing the pants


They're not. He was wearing full length tights at All Out, not trunks over something full leg. These are just trunks with the same colour design.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A year ago, Hobbs was losing 2 minute matches on Dark. Now he's dominating CM Punk.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I was there live but fuck it i wanna see this show again!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> They're not. He was wearing full length tights at All Out, not trunks over something full leg. These are just trunks with the same colour design.


Oh yeah. I thought because his gear was sort of a tribute to Bret Hart, he was wearing trunks on top of pants because that's what Bret did. But I guess I was wrong. Also, the pattern at All Out had stars down the side and none on the front.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Punk has slowed down physically and athletically. Sting looks better.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol Starks is amazing "Prefect he can get his ass whooped on my phone as well".


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk looks really good imo. Much slicker than his return match. Like Christian, he'll improve the more he works.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think that elbow was actually better than how Punk used to do them.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Hobbs really looks decent in this match. Punk's experience helps.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Hobbs botched that. He's a bit of a clunky oaf at times.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Hobbs gear a Bam Bam tribute?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Let's have a skinny 44 year old try to drop a 300 pound green dude on his head off the top rope..genius


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Punk has slowed down physically and athletically. Sting looks better.












[inserting unnecessary Sting meme here]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Hobbs gear a Bam Bam tribute?


I was thinking Harlem Heat.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Let's have a skinny 44 year old try to drop a 300 pound green dude on his head off the top rope..genius


All Hobbs needed to do was flip. He fucked it. That's hardly a tough spot.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> Hobbs botched that. He's a bit of a clunky oaf at times.


It looked less crisp but more like it he hit his head, so it's not that bad IMO


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I was thinking Harlem Heat.


Oh right


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was not a good match. Idk if it's on Hobbs or Punk and ring rust.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> All Hobbs needed to do was flip. He fucked it. That's hardly a tough spot.



Hobbs is still green af. He was concussed last time he was on TV. Zero reason to even try it. He should powerbombing Punk off the ropes. Not taking Frankensteiners


----------



## -You Can't See Me- (Sep 20, 2021)

Punk looked like he stepped into a time machine wearing that attire


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Great match. Probably the best Hobbs has ever looked. He dominated Punk even though he lost.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Rosa vs. Ororo vs. Nyla?


----------



## -You Can't See Me- (Sep 20, 2021)

Definitely was a sloppy match though. Both of Punk's matches haven't been spectacular, might just be ring rust though.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

BAY BAY!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good match. Only Punk's second match back, but I think he looked a bit better in this one than the Darby one (although the Darby match itself was better). Maybe it's the tights, but I thought he looked solid and I like how he worked the match for the different opponent. He's definitely still mentally sharp for the matches, and while he was never the most athletic/incredible wrestler, I think he'll be fine once he gets himself a few more matches in.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fucking hell, that was loud. Cole is getting main eventer heat.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty fun match (head drop notwithstanding) and I'm becoming more and more of a Hobbs fan. Looking forward to him slowly but steadily becoming a TNT Title contender and eventual holder.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441588579075911682


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm kinda tired though. Not liking this being on at 10 and running to midnight.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Impact Wrestling never has their title on someone from their show anymore, its just being passed back and forth between AEW wrestlers and basically used as a prop.


----------



## stingr23 (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe it's the ring rust but I wasn't too impressed with Punk but moreso with Hobbs. He's on the way to being TNT Title worthy.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh man Taz isn't singing along to Jungle Boy's song. One of the best parts of Dark.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Don Callis is a fan of Ricky Starks.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Callis is on fire.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I'm kinda tired though. Not liking this being on at 10 and running to midnight.


It's 3:28am here. I know how you feel lol.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Christian is such a handsome guy


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The referee has lost control of the match: The AEW story


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL Matt Jackson watching himself pelvic thrust on the jumbotron giving me American Psycho vibes


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Tbh the matches planned ahead aren't really worth sitting until 12 watching, Punk vs Hobbs was the only real match i was looking forward to and they already gave it to us.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Ricky Starks being an active wrestler and commentator at the same time is weird. Has that ever been done before? Only thing I can think of is Jerry Lawler in the early 90s but he was more part time.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> It's 3:28am here. I know how you feel lol.


I just realized Rampage was 2 hours tonight lol I know how you feel!


----------



## -You Can't See Me- (Sep 20, 2021)

Cutler is hilarious lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

GNKenny said:


> Ricky Starks being an active wrestler and commentator at the same time is weird. Has that ever been done before? Only thing I can think of is Jerry Lawler in the early 90s but he was more part time.


He's not even the only one in the company doing that.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Gallows there but Karl Anderson isn't?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> The referee has lost control of the match: The AEW story


On the next episode of The Dark Side of the Ring...


----------



## -You Can't See Me- (Sep 20, 2021)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I'm kinda tired though. Not liking this being on at 10 and running to midnight.


Wonder how the fans felt staying for a 4 hour show lol


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> He's not even the only one in the company doing that.


lol slipped my mind! Still, Ricky is young and in his prime. I can't think of that ever being done before where he's like a seemingly permanent commentator.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm most hyped for the Lights Out match which I assume ends the show. A shame it'll probably only have about 530k viewers at that time of night.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Based on crowd reaction to entrance music, Adam Cole is the most over guy on the entire roster. His song is just so perfect for this.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

GNKenny said:


> lol slipped my mind! Still, Ricky is young and in his prime. I can't think of that ever being done before where he's like a seemingly permanent commentator.


I think HBK did it for a bit back in the day. But he might have been injured?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I think HBK did it for a bit back in the day. But he might have been injured?


Yeah. CM Punk too. Taz as well. But Starks isn't injured or written off or anything. He's just a wrestler and commentator at the same time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Pretty nice sequence by Luchasaurus there.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

This match is awful. Christain deserves better.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

One thing I hate about The Code Red, is that every time someone does a regular sunset flip it almost feels like they botched a Code Red.


----------



## -You Can't See Me- (Sep 20, 2021)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> This match is awful. Christain deserves better.


Agree


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

GNKenny said:


> lol slipped my mind! Still, Ricky is young and in his prime. I can't think of that ever being done before where he's like a seemingly permanent commentator.


Wasn't it already confirmed Starks is temporary on Rampage commentary?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Starks has nothing to do because Brian Cage is out with health problems and they were supposed to have another match. Apparently they are going to rotate wrestlers in that commentary role.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> Wasn't it already confirmed Starks is temporary on Rampage commentary?


no idea, sorry


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

ho-lee shit that hockey fight between Luchasaurus and Cole looked terrible. I wish that spot would just go away from wrestling. It never looks good.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Look at Marko. Useless as ever." Ricky Starks speaking facts.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like we're getting Cole vs Jungle Boy soon. 😍


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Young Bucks double Kamigoye looks so terrible, essentially knees to the shoulder when its supposed to be to the head.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

GNKenny said:


> ho-lee shit that hockey fight between Luchasaurus and Cole looked terrible. I wish that spot would just go away from wrestling. It never looks good.


It'd look good if two people who could work were doing it.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Starks sounds like he’s talking to close to the mic. His volume is too heavy


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SuperKliq vs Death Triangle for the trios title please.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Solid match from start to finish, but can we please get Luchasaurus to do bigger and better things? Dude is the perfect blend of size and athleticism, and he could easily become a cornerstone of the TNT Title division (with the same going for Hobbs if he keeps improving).


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

3venflow said:


> SuperKliq vs Death Triangle for the trios title please.


Don't know if I'd want a trios title, but I definitely want to see that match.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Bucks and Adam Cole are just awful. They're built like grade schoolers and just do sloppy looking spot after sloppy looking spot. Cole trading strikes with Luchasauros looked ridiculous.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dan Lambert, the embodiment of old man shouts at clouds.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Solid match from start to finish, but can we please get Luchasaurus to do bigger and better things? Dude is the perfect blend of size and athleticism, and he could easily become a cornerstone of the TNT Title division (with the same going for Hobbs if he keeps improving).


Yeah i kind of agree, his team with Jungle Boy is barely a team at this point, they rarely if ever get into a real tag team feud or go for the titles, Jungle Boy's mostly involved in singles feuds half the time yet they're still a team technically.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That match was awesome. Great spots, flowed perfect. It takes insane chemistry to have that complicated of match come off smooth


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## -You Can't See Me- (Sep 20, 2021)

Jerigoat


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hate how Jericho's entrance has just become him smiling like a goof watching people sing his theme song "Omg look at everyone they love Fozzy so much i'm such a huge Rockstar wow".


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Love the colour scheme Men of the Year are rocking.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jericho's jacket looking pretty cool.


----------



## ty1990 (Mar 3, 2010)

When will Bray debut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jericho’s chest is almost frowning nowadays. 🙁


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

There’s no way Fozzy would ever sell out a 20,000 seater so this has to be a special moment for Jericho


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I was expecting MMA fighters on the outside for this match...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Dan Lambert has a bad ass team of MMA fighters that constantly show up with him, yet he has two mediocre wrestlers taking on Jericho and Hager on his behalf.....


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Just started watching ...I know alot of people were saying they didn't know if punk would even be able to lift Hobbs for the gts well there we go


----------



## -You Can't See Me- (Sep 20, 2021)

ty1990 said:


> When will Bray debut
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rumored to be Wednesday


----------



## -You Can't See Me- (Sep 20, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> So Dan Lambert has a bad ass team of MMA fighters that constantly show up with him, yet he has two mediocre wrestlers taking on Jericho and Hager on his behalf.....


To be fair, I believe they both did MMA


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

I know they wanna make rampage feel legit but feels like they dropped the ball having punks match here and not on live TV for dynamite ..could've put the women's match on there


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

-You Can't See Me- said:


> To be fair, I believe they both did MMA


To be fair, they still don't work as well as who was with him the last time he got involved in wrestling (with basically the same story)


----------



## -You Can't See Me- (Sep 20, 2021)

somerandomfan said:


> To be fair, they still don't work as well as who was with him the last time he got involved in wrestling (with basically the same story)


True, honestly someone like Hobbs looks more intimidating


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Did they just imply that an entire month of AEW shows would be Halloween themed?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why didn't Jericho lose to MJF at All Out? no one wants to see his old slow fat ass in the ring anymore, just go do concerts and a backstage role for AEW. Did he really need to beat MJF and remain an active wrestler? He's already had an entire career ffs.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Jericho’s chest is almost frowning nowadays. 🙁


Should have a belly face vs belly face match with Baron Corbin.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That's an upset.


----------



## -You Can't See Me- (Sep 20, 2021)

Night 2 is definitely not as good as night 1.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look Hager real MMA fighters, not bums like you've only faced which is why you're undefeated.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That was a surprise to me. Did not expect Men of the Year to win


----------



## -You Can't See Me- (Sep 20, 2021)

Masvidal!!


----------



## -You Can't See Me- (Sep 20, 2021)

Paige VanZant is so fine lol


----------



## -You Can't See Me- (Sep 20, 2021)

Masvidal is a freaking beast, so dope seeing him in AEW


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I know Hager can take the shots but idk about Jericho lol


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

PVZ looks amazing my God


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I see Private Party finally ditched the parking valet attendant outfits and are now back to dressing like basketball players.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jorge Masvidal is probably the 2nd or 3rd biggest star the UFC has, I'm pretty shocked Dana White let him get physical in any way. Dude is a star


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Seeing Mazvidal doing pro wrestling xD


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Men of the Year gonna shoot up the rankings now.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jorge Masvidal and PVZ to AEW would be great


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Justin Roberts loves to show people he can roll R's with his tongue doesn't he?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

PVZ looking hot as F, and Masvidal giving Jericho the Ben Askren lights out knee kick was awesome


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Justin Roberts loves to show people he can roll R's with his tongue doesn't he?


RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREY FENIX CERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRO MIEDO LUCHA BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROS


----------



## -You Can't See Me- (Sep 20, 2021)

The XL 2 said:


> Jorge Masvidal is probably the 2nd or 3rd biggest star the UFC has, I'm pretty shocked Dana White let him get physical in any way. Dude is a star


Agree, he's a beast


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 109137


They may as well make trios titles, theres a ton of 3 man groups anyways. I mean if Young Bucks want them they're gonna happen.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Other than Omega/BD, the Rampage show is better


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> Other than Omega/BD, the Rampage show is better


I'd add Sting tag but yeah, this show has some really good wrestling. They've managed to keep the fans into it for the most part.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jack Evans' face lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Matt abusing poor Jack Evans lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441603524429639694


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Starks cheering in the back lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Miro murders Fuego vol. 3. Maybe Fuego will cost him the belt.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Inner Circle just letting each other get their asses kicked tonight


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PAC vs Andrade II?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great beatdown segment. Miro looked great.

Makes me a little worried he might be losing the TNT Title Wednesday. If he does, better not be clean.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Good, put this chick on every show.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Anna Jay heeling it up by not allowing me to see Penelope's entrance.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Great beatdown segment. Miro looked great.
> 
> Makes me a little worried he might be losing the TNT Title Wednesday. If he does, better not be clean.


Miro will be the next heel world champ so nothing to worry about....they have to get the TNT title off him eventually so he can move up.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Anna's strikes look great and Penelope's look not so good...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Penelope Ford kinda looks like Rachel McAdams


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW need to turn "Oh my god, they killed Fuego!" into a thing. The loveable loser of AEW.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Penelope Ford kinda looks like Rachel McAdams


I think Anna Jay is another Maria Kanellis but can actually wrestle


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

elo said:


> Miro will be the next heel world champ so nothing to worry about....they have to get the TNT title off him eventually so he can move up.


As much as I love the sound of that, I'm not so sure that's ever happening.

He can keep the TNT title for a few more months really. Losing to Sammy is definitely one of the better options, but Sammy beating Miro clean doesn't work for me. If Fuego interferes (or a returning Kip), okay then. It would at least give Miro a short feud he could dominate and win easy to erase any impact from the loss to Sammy. Although him against Fuego has been overdone at this point.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW divas division.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

A little late Tay


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The women bringing the DO back together.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

... or not. Are Uno and Grayson gonna join Bray?


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Jungle Boy v Adam Cole next week, wow.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> AEW divas division.


Honestly, this was probably the best match this combination of wrestlers has had yet though. Anna might be the most well-rounded of the four?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kingston is like fuck it Imma show my gut on TV.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Kingston is the only one there who can speak with any sort of realism.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Psyched for this match. Almost feels unfair for it to be the last Grand Slam match aired in the dead of the night.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Not the best Rampage, especially for a 2 hour show.
Very good opener, the rest was a bit meh.
Hopefully the main event balances it out a bit. Has great potential.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jungle Boy vs Adam Cole
Miro vs Sammy

2 banger matches for Dynamite.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

KAZE NI NARE!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

You gotta love Mox. He’ll do a hardcore match in front of 800 people at GCW or 20,000 at NYC and still give the same effort


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

NJPW ads.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Suzuki!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hangman sighting!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Archer randomly beating up guys at ringside is the best Archer.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I haven't seen Jake Roberts in a minute. I hope he's good.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

AEW hired a "ring crew" just to get beat up by Suzuki and Archer lmao


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

what a terrible moment for a break? wtf?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh look Hager real MMA fighters, not bums like you've only faced which is why you're undefeated.


Are you just blatantly stupid? no one fights top ranked people when they start out


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Rampage more extreme than WWE's Extreme Rules PPV lmao!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Homicide outta nowhere, hahaha.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh shit Homicide


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Homicide.....underwhelming


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that finish was hilarious


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That was such a meh show.


----------



## -You Can't See Me- (Sep 20, 2021)

Night 2 was not as good as night 1 whatsoever. None of the matches "wowed" me. Punk's match was decent albeit sloppy, the highlight of the night was Masvidal. That main event was one of the weakest lights out matches AEW has had in quite some time. Night 2 was average, but that's to be expected because nothing was topping Omega and Bryan.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Wouldn't the trash can protect his head from the kendo stick shots o.o


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Was probably the worst Lights Out match AEW has done, but had some fun moments. The crowd was clearly worn out but put in one last shift for Eddie who got the NYC win he'll never forget.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> Was probably the worst Lights Out match AEW has done, but had some fun moments. The crowd was clearly worn out but put in one last shift for Eddie who got the NYC win he'll never forget.


It's 12 am in NY right now.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Surprising lack of heat for the main event. Nobody seemed to care about Homicide, who looks absolutely tiny even by AEW standards.

Throwing Homicide in with Moxley and Kingston definitely makes a trios title seem even more likely.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Surprising lack of heat for the main event. Nobody seemed to care about Homicide, who looks absolutely tiny even by AEW standards.
> 
> Throwing Homicide in with Moxley and Kingston definitely makes a trios title seem even more likely.


Homicide is alright. Even when he was in his prime he wasn't really that over so not surprising the crowd was mild


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Normally I love hardcore matches, but I wasn’t feeling that one. I don’t like any “tie up spot” bc then there’s no fight at that point. It’s one guy beating up another guy, and I don’t think you’re even getting much pop from the crowd bc they don’t realize how hard it is to take bumps with your hands tied behind your back


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Wouldn't the trash can protect his head from the kendo stick shots o.o


i believe its all about the impact on the ears from the sound


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Way too much heel commentary. But other than that and some mess with those mma guys, it was pretty good show.

Punk vs Hobbs, Christian, Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus vs Adam Cole and The Young Bucks, Anna vs Penelope and Jon Moxley and Eddie Kingston vs Lance Archer and Suzuki really stood out as my highlights

I like how AEW lets everyone get their shit in, even if they are on the losing side they dont get buried.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Overall a great Rampage. The trios and 8 man tag matches were awesome. Punk match pretty good.

My highlight of the night was Masvidal knocking out Jericho with a vicious looking knee, and Paige Van Zant looking sexy. Hope they are regular characters going forward on Dynamite. 

Lights out match underwhelming. I hope Mox can move away from the New Japan dudes and feud with guys that the casual American audience knows


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

enough with the japanese geezers they all suck. main event was trash... felt like a crappy indy fight with amateurs.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Homicide is alright. Even when he was in his prime he wasn't really that over so not surprising the crowd was mild


Exaxtly....However if you are setting up for a "hot run in spot" maybe you should make the spot guy someone fans recognize?

I mean Homicide was unrecognizable by the local crowd. Looked 3 inches shorter than his heyday.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I think they def would have beat Raw if they had swapped out the Baker/Soho match for the Masvidal/PVZ/MOTY/Jericho angle. Having Jericho knocked unconscious by that vicious Masvidal knee would have been the perfect way to end Dynamite. It gives the viewer a bit of a cliffhanger of a new angle for next week.

TK needs to realize the major angles need to be done on Dynamite bc they lose about 50% of their audience for Rampages


----------



## notthatkindamark (Sep 16, 2021)

That was an odd, uneven, and very sloppy show overall. It looked and felt a lot like the few previous AEW shows I watched parts of. 

The Punk match in particular was a mess. Plodding and slow to start, it picked up with some high spots in the second half of the match, with botches all over the place. Punk is clearly rusty and I wonder if his age has something to do with the quality of the match as well. 

The woman's match was passably entertaining; again, it had a strange 3/5ths speed feel to it, similar to the Punk match. 

The performers were clearly TRYING to put on good matches, but the matches were just so sloppy and amateurish. 

A big letdown compared to Dynamite.


----------



## -You Can't See Me- (Sep 20, 2021)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Homicide is alright. Even when he was in his prime he wasn't really that over so not surprising the crowd was mild


The crowd was mild because they were there for 4+ hours. Dynamite was 8 PM-10PM snd Rampage was recorded right after and I'm willing to bet they had some stuff before Dynamite aired. They should have just made the Dynamite special 3 hours.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

-You Can't See Me- said:


> The crowd was mild because they were there for 4+ hours. Dynamite was 8 PM-10PM snd Rampage was recorded right after and I'm willing to bet they had some stuff before Dynamite aired. They should have just made the Dynamite special 3 hours.


Nah, if a wrestler they would pop for had come out, they would have popped. 5/6 of the fans there had no idea who Homicide was on face value.

"That surprise" and match should have not been the main event.


----------



## -You Can't See Me- (Sep 20, 2021)

Paige VanZant needs to be signed to a contract, she has a good look and could be a fantastic addition to the women's division


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

Punk looks old and slow in the ring, his match was a botchemania. Maybe it’s just rust but he looked like a mess.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

-You Can't See Me- said:


> Paige VanZant needs to be signed to a contract, she has a good look and could be a fantastic addition to the women's division


Paige is currently doing bareknuckle boxing, where I don't think she's won a fight. I think pro wrestling is actually a step classier than that, so I could see her signing. Only thing is whether she has an aptitude for wrestling or not.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I hate that AEW is using American Top Team at the moment. Lambert is a fantastic heel that Pro Wrestling needs more of but it demands too much of a suspension of belief. Even Paige VanZant would murk Jericho badly. So seeing him mixing it up with someone like JDS is too much. Even old past his prime JDS would put any version, any age Jericho in a grave in seconds.

We all know Jericho and Hager who is a really low level MMA fighter would get destroyed by any one of the MMA fighters.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I hate that AEW is using American Top Team at the moment. Lambert is a fantastic heel that Pro Wrestling needs more of but it demands too much of a suspension of belief. Even Paige VanZant would murk Jericho badly. So seeing him mixing it up with someone like JDS is too much. Even old past his prime JDS would put any version, any age Jericho in a grave in seconds.
> 
> We all know Jericho and Hager who is a really low level MMA fighter would get destroyed by any one of the MMA fighters.


And we all know the outcome of wrestling matches are predetermined before they happened. Nothing was wrong with those MMA guys getting physical. It was entertaining and did nothing to cheapen the product, if anything it’ll get mainstream coverage and help get more eyes on AEW.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Even Paige VanZant would murk Jericho badly.


No she wouldn’t. She weighs like 110 pounds. Jericho goes 240-250. There is no possible way PVZ could ever hurt Jericho in a real fight. Ridiculous to think that. 

Hell, Tyrone Woodley couldn’t even hurt Logan Paul.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I hate that AEW is using American Top Team at the moment. Lambert is a fantastic heel that Pro Wrestling needs more of but it demands too much of a suspension of belief. Even Paige VanZant would murk Jericho badly. So seeing him mixing it up with someone like JDS is too much. Even old past his prime JDS would put any version, any age Jericho in a grave in seconds.
> 
> We all know Jericho and Hager who is a really low level MMA fighter would get destroyed by any one of the MMA fighters.


And yet cena and triple h could not only go toe to to toe with former ufc heavyweight champion Lesnar but also beat him, now that's realistic right...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dizzie said:


> And yet cena and triple h could not only go toe to to toe with former ufc heavyweight champion Lesnar but also beat him, now that's realistic right...


Weird. Please point to the part of my post where I said this...

Classic whataboutthis tactics rather than just addressing the actual situation at hand.

Yes its silly when people beat Brock, it was absurd watching a gymnast like Rollins beat him twice. But at least Brock was a Wrestler before he was an MMA fighter which lessens how silly it is.



Randy Lahey said:


> No she wouldn’t. She weighs like 110 pounds. Jericho goes 240-250. There is no possible way PVZ could ever hurt Jericho in a real fight. Ridiculous to think that.
> 
> Hell, Tyrone Woodley couldn’t even hurt Logan Paul.


By that logic that fatter you are the better you get at fighting...Otis would murk everyone!

Jericho is a fat old man, PVZ doesn't trouble many legit fighters anymore but what does Jericho offer other then weight? Besides that was just a statement on how silly this angle is where I'm meant to think Chris Jericho of all people has any business being in the same ring as killers like Masvidal, JDS and Arlovski.

And Woodley did hurt Jake Paul, but Woodley has no killer instinct and was always gun shy and timid.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Jericho is a fat old man, PVZ doesn't trouble many legit fighters anymore but what does Jericho offer other then weight?


No, it’s the fact Jericho is far far far stronger than PVZ and could take any shot she delivered.

Claiming small female MMA fighters can hurt other men twice their size is absolute retard-ville.

Jericho was knocked out by Masvidal, so what are you complaining about? Jericho isn’t being put over here, it’s MOTY


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I am sick and tired of Jurassic Express being the Elite’s punching bag. They should have beaten for the tag titles instead of Lucha Brothers. 
I really hope Jungle Boy beats Cole on wednesday. Cole is not a big star that needs to be protected, he was on a show watched less than Dynamite, and beating Jungle Boy on Dynamite would bury JB more


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Joe Gill said:


> enough with the japanese geezers they all suck. main event was trash... felt like a crappy indy fight with amateurs.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441692903823138824


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Punk and Hobbs was fine, but it feels like Punk is just wasting his time on small fries...kind of like Jericho. AEW needs more strong, main event caliber heels, all these popular faces but few good heels to feud them with

The tag matches were the highlight of the night. Those two matches rocked, but I'm biased as I enjoy spot fests and flippy shit. Yeah, I'm one of those guys. I loved when Jungle Boy did like a hurricanrana or something off the turnbuckle and a back body drop on someone and then out of nowhere Christian came in with like a diving headbutt

Miro/Sammy segment was simple and effective. Part of me wanted to punch Miro for interrupting one of Sammy's funny card segments though

I think AEW working with MMA/UFC people is probably a way to try and get more eyes on the product so I'm for it, but I don't know who any of those people are. Men of the Year are dead in the water. The MMA guys are way more interesting. It was odd not having Proud and Powerful come out to save Jericho, much like how Tay Conti wasn't out there for Anna for some reason

People like to complain about Jericho on commentary. I never minded him. Tonight though, Starks and Tazz were AWFUL. Way too much heel work and too over the top

I was hyped for the Lights Out match, but it underwhelmed me. It was a bit too one sided with Archer and Suzuki getting in so much offense and I don't feel like there were many big spots. I think AEW has had better hardcore type matches, and I think Britt/Rosa's match was also better, which is quite a testament to them. I did think it was funny though to see an old man put someone through a table just by kicking him and I love seeing Archer just beat up random people at ringside. That shit's hilarious every single time. I think Archer should have gone over here, he needs it. I don't like Suzuki losing twice either. Moxley's bullet proof and Kingston I'm not into even though I do think he's talented. I wanted the other team to win here. I don't know too much about Homicide, but his debut here seems to have gone over well with some people

I've over Cassidy/Hardy, but I think OC and Jack will be fun. He's a guy that can gel with Cassidy very well. I miss Broken Matt. Normal Matt is kind of boring. 

It took me a while, but I'm really noticing how hott Anna Jay is now. Dat ass. Her, Sky Blue, all these babes who've got back in AEW right now

Rampage was fun, but it's not like anything was gonna feel bigger than Omega/Danielson.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow just watched highlights from the Punk match, damn is he rusty and that top rope situation where he threw Hobbs on his head looked freaking dangerous. Not so sure if he can get in shape again at his age, hope he does, but both matches were pretty mediocre/bad from a wrestling standpoint.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I had another thought on the Lights Out match, they need to watch the camera work on these shows. Some times things are shown at an unflattering angle. The way they were showing Archer's head inside the trash can you could tell that NONE of Eddie's shot were hitting his head. Show the can, not the guy's head inside it, camera angle should have been on the other side of Archer



Randy Lahey said:


> I think Anna Jay is another Maria Kanellis but can actually wrestle


Not quite as hot as Maria in her prime. She was fucking gorgeous. The air head gimmick she had in WWE somehow made her hotter too



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Kingston is the only one there who can speak with any sort of realism.


What's funny is that he also looks more like a real, every day dude than other people on the roster. He doesn't really look like a wrestler. It's like seeing some guy who just wondered into the arena and somehow got put into a match. I don't care about how wrestlers look, but some really stand out for how much they DON'T look like wrestlers.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I downloaded the show on torrent and just watched it, at the end of Penelope's match they said they would come back after a commercial break and then it was Lance Archer's entrance. I believe this is the first time I have missed the end of a match because of commercials.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Dynamite was way better.

Wasn't a fan of the mainevent. Should not have been a lights out match. Should have been no DQ or something, they have built up Lights out match to be pretty violent and this match was just nowhere near any of the previous lights out matches.

Punk vs Hobbs was okay. Punk looked good imo. Hobbs isn't exactly the kind of a worker Punk should be wrestling right now but it was an okay match.

SuperKliq vs Jurassic Express was really good. Same goes for 8 man tag match.

Rest was okay.

The commentary booth was too one-sided. They badly need a babyface color commentator. Excalibur is good for his play by play but it was heel dominant color commentary.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hobbs looked good - definitely think Miro vs Hobbs is on the cards. I know they're both heels, but sometimes it be like that.

Kingston being in the main event infront of 20k fans, with one of his best friends and having a guy in Homicide who quite literally saved his life be part of that was a real cool moment.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Punk had one bad spot and you’re shitting on him. It was a good match.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

rich110991 said:


> Punk had one bad spot and you’re shitting on him. It was a good match.


100% agree, it’s like some people just can’t wait for any sort of botch in a Punk match.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Punk looked pretty good too. With everyone whining about him looking skinny I thought Hobbs would look too big against him but no.. he looked just completely fine standing there with him. Also the trunks looked awesome.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Mvp of the night was luchasaurus for me. I've watched him before but he amazes me everytime. Moved like a damn ninja out there and that double chokeslam variant was a first for me looked sick.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Overall a great Rampage.


Lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Loo


* I will say it was refreshing for Dan Lambert to come in with a full MMA Squad instead of useless fucks like Ethan Page and Scorpio Sky. This should have been his gimmick from the start, because I can never take him seriously with those geeks as his muscle.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> * I will say it was refreshing for Dan Lambert to come in with a full MMA Squad instead of useless fucks like Ethan Page and Scorpio Sky. This should have been his gimmick from the start, because I can never take him seriously with those geeks as his muscle.*


I'm mum on it as Masvidal is the only one in the group with actual charisma and he won't actually be allowed to wrestle


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

A really good show. The crowd seemed very tired by the last match, but I can't blame them. The tag match was my least favourite match of the night.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

fabi1982 said:


> Wow just watched highlights from the Punk match, damn is he rusty and that top rope situation where he threw Hobbs on his head looked freaking dangerous. Not so sure if he can get in shape again at his age, hope he does, but both matches were pretty mediocre/bad from a wrestling standpoint.


There was nothing wrong with his performance or that match outside of that top rope spot. It wasn't the smartest decision in the first place and were lucky it was only a botched result. He looked more smooth and crisp in his pacing and moveset compared to All Out. The elbow drop has always been a bit ugly looking, but everything else was pretty much right on point. It was a good match. The man hasn't been in the ring in 7 1/2 years. He's had two matches with wildly different opponents. Punk is going to be fine. Hobbs looked like a beast.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Can Moxley please start wrestling against AEW's roster again? I don't know anything about these NJPW guys. I have no investment in these matches as Dynamite and Rampage main events. I respect there is a small portion that does know them, but have to think the large majority of viewers don't know them. Especially the offline fans. If Miro retains over Sammy, Moxley needs to go for the TNT title.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Man, some of you folks need to give Punk/Hobbs match a bit more credit.This was never going to be Bryan/Omega with the spots, but they told a good story in there still. Hobbs hit some big power moves and put on a good fight. This match with Punk just raised his value a lot. As a big Will Hobbs fan, I am happy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Man, some of you folks need to give Punk/Hobbs match a bit more credit.This was never going to be Bryan/Omega with the spots, but they told a good story in there still. Hobbs hit some big power moves and put on a good fight. This match with Punk just raised his value a lot. As a big Will Hobbs fan, I am happy.


It wasn't a good match and no it didn't raise Hobbs value. At no point was anybody led to believe Hobbs could truly win and the highlight will be the botched frankensteiner.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> It wasn't a good match and no it didn't raise Hobbs value. At no point was anybody led to believe Hobbs could truly win and the highlight will be the botched frankensteiner.


It did raise his value. Just the fact that he was in CM Punk's first television match and wasn't squashed raised his name value a bit. That's how I view it at least. It put him out in front of a lot of people. He put on a tough showing in kayfabe. Solid 3 star match or so. Not a classic, but good TV match. 

And nobody needed to believe he would win. We all knew he would lose. It's pro wrestling, we can all predict the winner of 95 percent of the matches each week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> It did raise his value. Just the fact that he was in CM Punk's first television match and wasn't squashed raised his name value a bit. That's how I view it at least. It put him out in front of a lot of people. He put on a tough showing in kayfabe. Solid 3 star match or so. Not a classic, but good TV match.
> 
> And nobody needed to believe he would win. We all knew he would lose. It's pro wrestling, we can all predict the winner of 95 percent of the matches each week.


But you already like him, so of course for you it's awesome he got to wrestle a name like Punk. But for folk that are still on the fence, nothing in that match was good enough to really turn the page. Darby vs Cody 1 was a star making add value performance. This was just a match that will soon be forgotten.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This was a badass sequence last night. Jungle Boy is awesome.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

That Young Bucks/Cole trios match was a mess. Man, Im just not into their matches. First off, they come out with the whole preposterous entourage that no one cares about, and then during their matches you just lose track of who’s supposed to be in the ring and the ref is doing nothing. I was watching the match closely and there was no chance I could tell you who the legal guys were at several points in the match. Luchasaurus and Cole had this terrible looking “hockey fight” spot toward the end, and Luchasaurus came off kind of green here in general. He just inexplicably walked right into the Panama sunrise. 

So… does the inner circle still exist ? Or… because Jericho and Hager were getting worked over the Santana/Ortiz and Sammy didn’t come running — but they did come out in the very next segment.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

lamest moment of the night was when dork order came out as a group... and excalibur started to orgasm.. "the dark order is back together!!!!!"

no one gives a shit excalibur


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

I didn't like the Punk vs Darby match but I really enjoyed the one vs Hobbs, I think he works better against bigger guys. I also liked how Hobbs turned the sleeper hold into a backdrop driver and followed with an Oklahoma Stampede. It looks like Punk isn't jumping into the crowd anymore, good decisions because it was stupid and a potential risk of injuries.
The trios match was OK and I didn't care about the 8 men match or the women's match.
Jericho/Hager vs Page/Sky was OK. I'm curious if the MMA guys will actually wrestle. 
I enjoyed the main event even though it could have been better. They finally figured out that Suzuki and Archer need some young boys around the ring so they can beat them up and then use them as weapons. The finish was good because everyone was kind of protected and I guess the feud will continue, maybe with the addition of another Suzuki-gun member. Davey Boy Smith Jr. would have been a good choice but I think he's with the WWE now. I hope it will be El Desperado and not Douki or Kanemaru, The Dangerous Tekkers are off since they are busy with the G1.
Overall, it was a pretty decent show in my opinion.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tbh, it feels like Punk is going to be scapegoated based on the response to ONE sloppy moment in a 13 1/2 minute match. It wasn't _that_ bad compared to some of the blown spots we see in wrestling.

His movement and execution were a step up from the Darby match, which is a great sign that like Christian he's working his way back into form.

His diving elbow drop looked great too.










Looks like Suzuki-gun may get their W back in NJPW Strong.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441779536773799950


----------



## Makish16 (Aug 31, 2016)

Didn't watch rampage but all I'm hearing about is that the Jericho match was embarrassing and that punks match was a botch fest 

Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

-You Can't See Me- said:


> The crowd was mild because they were there for 4+ hours. Dynamite was 8 PM-10PM snd Rampage was recorded right after and I'm willing to bet they had some stuff before Dynamite aired. They should have just made the Dynamite special 3 hours.


Yh agreed

3 hr dynamite grandslam and then just a 1 hr rampage as normal

The Rampage timeslot is just too late to get any decent ratings 

Enviado desde mi IN2023 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I thought last night was a good show, not a great show. I enjoyed the opening match and the trios match. The women's match was getter than I expected, but the Dark Order storyline should be relegated to Dark/Elevation. 

The main event was a disappointment. Being a lights out match, I expected more intensity and violence. Even Homicide showing up was just sort of an "oh ok, this guy is here I guess", moment. It just seemed at times Suzuki and Archer didn't really know what they wanted to do next. We also got another "Eddie Kingston disappears for about ten minutes" instance that seems to happen whenever he teams with Moxley. 

Looking forward to the two announced matches for Dynamite. Would love to see both Sammy and Jungle Boy go over, though they probably won't.


----------



## notthatkindamark (Sep 16, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> No she wouldn’t. She weighs like 110 pounds. Jericho goes 240-250. There is no possible way PVZ could ever hurt Jericho in a real fight. Ridiculous to think that.
> 
> Hell, Tyrone Woodley couldn’t even hurt Logan Paul.


He almost knocked him out of the ring. He definitely hurt Paul.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Why can I not see this thread amongst the stickies?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Why can I not see this thread amongst the stickies?


do you have the OP on ‘ignore’ ?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

MaseMan said:


> I thought last night was a good show, not a great show. I enjoyed the opening match and the trios match. The women's match was getter than I expected, but the Dark Order storyline should be relegated to Dark/Elevation.
> 
> The main event was a disappointment. Being a lights out match, I expected more intensity and violence. Even Homicide showing up was just sort of an "oh ok, this guy is here I guess", moment. It just seemed at times Suzuki and Archer didn't really know what they wanted to do next. We also got another "Eddie Kingston disappears for about ten minutes" instance that seems to happen whenever he teams with Moxley.
> 
> Looking forward to the two announced matches for Dynamite. Would love to see both Sammy and Jungle Boy go over, though they probably won't.


Agreed. Mainevent was disappointing to say the least. I was actually excited for it. Weird pacing and the match seemed like had no direction halfway through.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

OK show somewhat disappointed. 

Dynamite was so much better. 

Was the anna/penelope cut off then? Mistake from AEW? 

Referees still piss me off bunch of clueless imbeciles.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

omaroo said:


> OK show somewhat disappointed.
> 
> Dynamite was so much better.
> 
> ...


Jay vs Penelope happened? Penelope won the match.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

zkorejo said:


> Jay vs Penelope happened? Penelope won the match.


Didn't watch it live so had to download it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pretty good show. Didn't reach the level of Dynamite, but there's no way it could have honestly.

Punk/Hobbs was good despite Punk's botch. Hobbs didn't look bad at all but I would like for him to add one or two more power moves to his offense. Nice win for Punk.

Loved the 6 man tag, there were some pretty cool sequences in there. Jungle Boy vs Adam Cole is gonna be a banger on Dynamite and I'm glad that they barely touched during the 6 man tag. The Trios Titles are definitely coming though, the Young Bucks pretty much confirmed it in their new Twitter bio.

The 8 man tag was hella fun. The quadruple dives to the outside was a good-looking spot.

The Jericho/Hager vs Men of the Year match was the best part of the night I thought. Great match. Loved all the MMA stuff that happened afterwards with Masvidal and Paige Van Zant. That running knee to Jericho looked brutal. Great stuff. The Men of the Year finally work now that Dan Lambert and Top Team are a part of their act and I'm actually looking forward to their trajectory from here.

Anna Jay vs Penelope Ford, battle of the barbies. I like both women but they need major work in ring. Tag match on Dynamite will have a lot of eye candy in it though.

The Lights Out match sucked. It was way too clunky and felt like it was going in slow motion. It was nice to see Kingston get that hometown win though, crowd was hot for both him and Homicide.

*Overall: 7/10 *


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Really good. better than last weeks rampage but obviously not as good as dynamite.
7.5/10
How good is luchasauras…I know people call him an Indy geek but I am a big fan and would like to see him mix it with Wardlow cage archer et al and even be in the main event picture. He could even lose the mask and gimmick. I know I am in the minority.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Miro was getting pops for his attack on sammy and generic luchador. Fans are starting to realise the great work miro is doing with his character .


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

omaroo said:


> Didn't watch it live so had to download it.


No I meant it happened. I watched it the next day on internet too. The match took place and Penelope won.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

3venflow said:


> This was a badass sequence last night. Jungle Boy is awesome.
> 
> View attachment 109164


Both Jungleboy and Luchasaurus had some absolute amazing moves in there. Awesome showing for Jurassic Express. I can see them winning the tag titles next. They have gotten so much better together as a tag team in 2 years.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> do you have the OP on ‘ignore’ ?





LifeInCattleClass said:


> do you have the OP on ‘ignore’ ?


Nope


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Finally caught up on Rampage after not being able to see it live.

1. The show opener should have been the main event, once again. I don't know why Tony Khan keeps doing this. Punk hasn't missed a beat so far. And hopefully this leads up to Starks.

2. Fun trios match. It feels like they're pulling the trigger on Cole vs. Jungle Boy too fast, though, unless they have other plans for Cole at Full Gear, that is.

3. Jericho and Hager vs. Men of the Year was decent, but more about the angle. I get the attempt at crossover appeal. It hasn't always worked, though, so we'll see what happens. At least it's giving Jericho something to do apart from MJF now.

4. Lucha Bros/PnP vs. HFO was what it was. Nothing spectacular, but good TV content, and PnP getting the win sets them up, which is how it should be.

5. Now we get to the low point of the night - a deep low. Anna Jay is good but Penelope Ford just is not. Then came the aftermath. Please, for the love of God Tony, stop doing these segments. Big Money Matt is shit. The worst gimmick he's ever had in his career. The HFO sucks. The Dark Order sucks. Best friends suck and Statlander is better off away from them. Just get all of these geeks off TV and truthfully most of them shouldn't be in the company. Better to have this shit on the B show instead of Dynamite, but still. This segment was completely heatless. Nobody cares about any of these dorks.

6. As far as unsanctioned matches go, this main event was disappointing, though Kingston beating the trash can into foil at the end with a kendo stick was fun. Moxley needs a real angle. People on here are right when they said his star power is waning doing all these random matches with old Japanese guys who have no proper introduction. If you're gonna go the "forbidden door" route, get Tanahashi over and make sure you do a lot of vignettes about him for the American audience.

Oh, and a side note, Miro is doing his best career work right now. Great cameo.

The show was fine, but mostly got weaker as it went on, which is what you shouldn't want as a promoter. It highlighted this chronic execution problem in AEW. They have everything, the concept is good, but they don't always execute well on it. Unlike WWE whose concept sucks, of course.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TV didn't do this justice imo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441857750447833088


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Arkham258 said:


> I had another thought on the Lights Out match, they need to watch the camera work on these shows. Some times things are shown at an unflattering angle. The way they were showing Archer's head inside the trash can you could tell that NONE of Eddie's shot were hitting his head. Show the can, not the guy's head inside it, camera angle should have been on the other side of Archer


This ruined the match for me, and kind of blew my mind, as it was a pretaped show and they had literally days to edit the finish of the mainevent to not look utterly stupid.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Trophies said:


> Starks cheering in the back lmao


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Take the low hanging fruit it isn’t ruby Nono it’s ruby soso


----------

